# Hawaiian Punch Psuedowine



## mrfunk (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello friends,

I'm trying to make the absolute shabbiest wine. This our 3rd go and the first time with actual wine yeast. Having never used packaged yeast before I was wondering if somebody can answers a couple simple questions:

The package we are using is "Red Star Montrachet".

1. The thing says 5 gallons per package. How exact should we measure out the yeast? If we use half a package for 1 gallon will that be over kill? Will it matter?

2. Somewhere, someone said that yeast needs to be activated before being used. Instructions include putting the yeast in water. Do we mix activated yeast+water (which looks like slime water) directly into our container or do we try to sieve the yeast and move the clumps(?) into our mixture?

3. We are planning on using Hawaiian Punch. Is there any advise anybody can give? Any experiences to share?

4. Word on the street is that Hawaiian punch may have sorbate in it; Is there anything we cna do to get sorbate out? Can we compensate by adding lots of sugar? Is there something similar that may have less sorbate? Kool-aid?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!!



mrfunk said:


> The package we are using is "Red Star Montrachet".
> 
> 1. The thing says 5 gallons per package. How exact should we measure out the yeast? If we use half a package for 1 gallon will that be over kill? Will it matter?



I have used 1 packet for a 1 gallon batch before - shouldn't be an issue.



mrfunk said:


> 2. Somewhere, someone said that yeast needs to be activated before being used. Instructions include putting the yeast in water. Do we mix activated yeast+water (which looks like slime water) directly into our container or do we try to sieve the yeast and move the clumps(?) into our mixture?



This does need to be hydrated. The packet should tell you the instructions - but 100 - 104 F* is the optimal temp to achieve this. User about 3-4 oz of water warmed to 100 - 104 F* - add the yeast in and wait 15 min - after this stir to ensure none of the yeast is suspended - then pour into your must.



mrfunk said:


> 3. We are planning on using Hawaiian Punch. Is there any advise anybody can give? Any experiences to share?



I don't have any experiences with this.



mrfunk said:


> 4. Word on the street is that Hawaiian punch may have sorbate in it; Is there anything we cna do to get sorbate out? Can we compensate by adding lots of sugar? Is there something similar that may have less sorbate? Kool-aid?



You cannot take sorbate out - and sorbate keeps yeast from multiplying - so the active yeast you have will work just fine - but they will not multiply.

This could cause a slow or stuck fermentation - if that is the case you can add a yeast starter in to finish off the fermentation.


----------



## deboard (Feb 14, 2011)

You can probably find a fruit punch in the juice aisle that doesn't contain sorbate. Just pick up a bottle and look at the ingredients, if you see Potassium Sorbate move on to the next one. If you see no Sorbate, but Potassium Metabisulfite or Sodium Metabisulfite, then that is ok, just don't add any extra k-meta to the primary.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 14, 2011)

The idea of Hawaiian punch wine appealed to me, so I did some looking. Their current web-site doesn't want to list the ingredients, but the old one apparently did. See the following discussion...
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f25/can-you-make-hawaiian-punch-wine-185711/

Unfortunately sodium benzoate and potassium sorbate are listed on at least two of the flavours (I couldn't find the rest).

The best bet is to look at the label as product recipes do change.

Steve


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 15, 2011)

It will work. ive made it before. Its not bad for Hooch. but dont expect anything more from it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not a welches concentrate fan?


----------



## woodsxdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

since i only make 1 gallon batches i can tell you that:
1 package works fine
i've only activated my yeast once... normally i just toss it in and go.
umm... iirc Hawaiian punch used to be sold in concentrated cans also. that may be a better route.
Woods


----------

